# SS 14.03.20 - Blumenfeld "Symphony In C Minor"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Felix Blumenfeld (1863 - 1931)*

Symphony in C minor, Op. 39 "To The Dear Beloved"

1. Adagio lugubre - Allegro
2. Larghetto
3. Allegro con fuoco
4. Epilogue (Largo)
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Russian composer Felix Blumenfeld and his Symphony in C minor. I've heard this once before and remember finding it enjoyable so I'm looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone else can join in and give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to this one:




Martin Yates/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

A highly enjoyable selection! Again - why isn't this music better known?????


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

This one and spotify


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the YT link. Thanks, RDB this is a new one for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 131774
> 
> This one and spotify


Yes the same for me
Another new work again for me this week


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Also for me via Spotify


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll be listening to this one: Martin Yates/Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I really enjoyed this week’s symphony. In the romantic tradition, not earth shattering or game changing but well worth a listen. Very traditional in structure with sweeping melodies reminded me of Tchaikovsky just not as intense
I shall go for a repeat of this again sometime over the weekend


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is an enjoyable symphony. I'll go with the Yates RSNO recording like everyone else.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yates for me, too. A lovely work with lots of invention. Sometimes it sounds a little like the Franck symphony and sometimes like Tchaikovsky. I do feel that a bit of editing would not have harmed it.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

I was kinda hoping this week's would be one I had on CD, given that sport has ceased to exist and I'm desperate for something to fill the void. Listening on Youtube feels like cheating to me personally.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Merl said:


> This is an enjoyable symphony. I'll go with the Yates RSNO recording like everyone else.


Yes, I do agree with the choice. Nice to see an unsung composer being aired. What lets the Dutton cd down is the coupling. The Catoire is poor, putting it mildly.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Didn't get a chance to listen to this until now. I had never heard of this composer. It's pleasant.


----------

